# OMG! I found a poodle!



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

:scared: He looks so different! but still very cute.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I know! I keep staring at him. He seems a lot more poodley now. 

Thanks!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow it is a poodle!!! 

Teddy is such a cutie!! I love that top knot shorter on small poodles. 

High 5! So cute and again the collar is devine!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, Olie. It's kind of freaky because he looks so much like my first poodle in this clip. That's a good thing, it just feels freaky.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, thank goodness he has his name on his collar, otherwise I wouldn't have known who I was looking at!  He looks very handsome like that.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! I'm having the same problem. Who are you again, little poodle?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Ah* what a cutie- pie  !!!!! 

I LOVE THE BLING LOL - super cool : ))) !!!! Where did you buy it : ))) ???


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

You know he looks more like a mini now too. When he is hairy (which I like too) for me he looked like a toy. So I can see where it might seem, off........but a good off


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> *Ah* what a cutie- pie  !!!!!
> 
> I LOVE THE BLING LOL - super cool : ))) !!!! Where did you buy it : ))) ???


Thanks! I bought it from www.wetnoseboutique.com



Olie said:


> You know he looks more like a mini now too. When he is hairy (which I like too) for me he looked like a toy. So I can see where it might seem, off........but a good off


He seems a lot taller, that's for sure!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the link : )) - juts bookmarked it now : ))) ! I like that is made of a "patent leather" LOL - actually never saw one in the stores !!!; )))


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

awwwh hes adorable Marian, 
I love that fluffy face on minis and toys it just seems to suit them so well in my mind lol XD


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree, Keith. 

Here's Teddy next to a spoo we met this afternoon. He was so tall!

The last picture makes Teddy look short and squatty with a long body. I think it's the angle. These were taken with my phone.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

lol teddy is like O.O
"_what is that thing mom?_"
XD
I love poodles lmao


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

He thought it was a horse. 

I just noticed something - I think Teddy's nose is getting back to black. Yay!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks wonderful Marian, and will be so happy in the warmer weather with this new do.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Teddy looks adorable. I am sure he with feel very comfortable in the shorter cut.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

He looks completely different! Love the collar.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, you guys! I might have to put a t-shirt on him in the morning. LOL


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Quite the handsome boy


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, Debjen!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Teddyyyy! WOW, what a difference a haircut can make! I love him, removed fluff and all!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I love his new doo! He looks very handsome.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh he looks GREAT! 8D I love his groom! I love how you say "Then again, she could have shaved him bald and I would still love him. <3 LOL!" because I hate it when someone brings in a matted, neglected dog and is angry when it comes back shaved and bald.

I believe that, if you love your dog, it will be beautiful no matter what it's hair or body looks like. Your pet may gain weight, your pet will age, your pet isn't going to look the same through it's whole life. Love it for who it is in the moment.

Thank you for being a perfect owner.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Such a handsome little man!!!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Teddy looks AWESOME!!! 

Im not complaining, but is there a reason you went shorter with the teddy bear look ?


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

What a cutie! I love his new do! I just love being able to see and read their eyes. Very cute with him and the spoo too!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! 

You should have seen him standing on his hind legs to sniff the spoo's butt! ROFL!

Fluffyspoos: I had a conversation about that with our groomer while she was working on him. She said April is the time of year when people start coming out of the woodwork with their little long haired dogs who haven't been touched in months. She said she goes home crying for the poor little things. 

Frostfire: I just wanted to see what he would look like with shorter hair. You should have seen how much hair he had under his ears. You could have knitted a sweater with it!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

At work today, Teddy saw himself in the mirror (in the ladies room) for the first time. He stood there and stared at himself for as long as I was in there. When we went back in a second time, later in the day, he did it again. I can't tell if he was trying to figure out who that new dog was or if he liked his new 'do or not.

LOL


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Teddy looks absolutely adorable. So very handsome. I love the spring when all the pups get their shorter doos. I am a big fan of the spring tidy up


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, and yeah, I agree. It's like all the trees getting their leaves and flowers blooming. It makes it really feel like a change.

BTW, I noticed a spot on Teddy's belly today that has me concerned. Could this be an irritated/nicked nipple? There seems to be one (another nipple) directly on the other side of his body. I'm hoping that's all it is, but I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow just to be safe.

Here's a couple of pictures. It looks like it could be something really scary, but since it just appeared on him today, I'm not going to assume the worst. Can anyone please reassure me?


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

it does look like a nick/pinch mark. 

once in awhile when I am grooming and scissoring the underside of a dog I will pinch the skin with the scissors, I realize what I did before it cuts the dog, but I still feel bad. 

Izzy is the one I get the most with grooming equipment. once I shaved her belly and nicked one of her nipples. She didnt cry, but I felt really sad about it. then I remembered that she will never be a mommy, so its pretty much just superficial.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Marian said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> You should have seen him standing on his hind legs to sniff the spoo's butt! ROFL!
> 
> ...


I like his tidy look, LOL you could knit him a sweater and then he would be warm in the winter too


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas gets those sores too! But they're not his nipples, they're just little boiles around his penis, which he licks at a lot.. I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurances. I don't think I'm going to take him to the vet today. It's looking a lot less inflamed, so I'll just keep an eye on it and make sure it heals.


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that link! I want to get a fun, unique dog collar for a friend.


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

He looks adorable! The top of his head is just so round and lovely.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Susan, and you're welcome for the link.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Poor little guy. I hope you figure out what the bump is all about. 

He looks super cute in his new haircut!!!! I absolutely LOVE it! Sounds like he does too. It's hilarious he was checking himself out in the mirror. Such a smart guy.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

LOL! He's a smart ALEC. He was zooming around in the enclosure in the back yard this afternoon all happy and bouncy, and wouldn't come to me when I wanted to go back inside (I was freezing!). Actually, that's not entirely accurate. He would come to me, but run away as soon as I made a move to clip the leash back on. What a brat!! I'm glad he's so happy though. I should have worn a jacket out there.

That spot is hard to even see now, so it must be nothing serious.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ahhhh....you've just gotta love it when they play the 'you can't touch me' game!! LOL
_


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Why do _they_ get make the rules? I finally got him to let me put the leash back on by going next door to talk to the little girls playing in the yard. He wanted to talk to them too. As soon as I put him down on the ground, he darted over to see them, dragging me in his wake. He crashed when we got back inside. LOL!

I love your new avatar pic, spoospirit. It's lovely.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> Why do _they_ get make the rules? I finally got him to let me put the leash back on by going next door to talk to the little girls playing in the yard. He wanted to talk to them too. As soon as I put him down on the ground, he darted over to see them, dragging me in his wake. He crashed when we got back inside. LOL!
> 
> I love your new avatar pic, spoospirit. It's lovely.


_THANK YOU!! Had my hair all chopped off for the summer, got rid of the half color I had that I was trying to grow out, and went all natural! My hairdresser was so excited it was funny. Dianne loved it and my husband kept telling me how pretty I was when I got home... :beauty: LOL....they made me feel like Queen For A Day! It is so comfortable and stylish and I love it!_

_Billy was freshly groomed as well. Dianne and I took the gang to a large piece of land that will be the site of a conservatory to play and explore. She was kind enough to photograph the two of us for a new avatar for Facebook and the Poodle Forum. Thank you Dianne!_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL... OMGosh, you found a little poodle under all that hair! He is just as adorable... even more so! LOL


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, Diane. 

I'm no longer getting the "what kind of dog is that?" questions when we're out and about. It's kind of nice.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a cutie!


----------

